# Favorites have disappeared



## cwc000 (Jul 9, 2001)

My personal favorite "folders" have disappeared. Now the 
Favorit column only shows Microsoft Explorer favorites I had
about twenty five folders with various links. Any help will
be appreciated! Surely they are stored somewhere on my
computer!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

cwc000
Hopefully they are not gone for good. Have you done a search\find on your system for the favorites folder to see if there is perhaps two of them? If so you could import the favorites from the other folder to your current.

Also if you have WinME or WinXP you can do a System Restore back to before this event. I do not think a Scanreg /Restore would fix this but it also would be worth a try if the event just happened in the last few days.

Dave


----------



## cwc000 (Jul 9, 2001)

Thanks Davey. System Restore didn't help. I don't knwo why
my favorites disappeared. I sure don't want it to happen again
after months of accumulating favorite links!! Thanks again


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

cwc000
Not sure what happened there then! Do a search using one of the MIA favorite to see if it still resides on your system somewhere and in what folder.

Dave


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Did you add any new users to your computer? It's possible that you are logged in under a different user account, and accessing a different Favorites folder than you old one.

Go to start, search, Files and Folders, and in the *named* box, type in _favorites_ and make sure you are searching in your Local Harddrives.

If you find more than one, then yopu favorites might be in one of them.

Double-click each one and see if they are there.

If they are in one, it is a simple matter to move them from one location to another.

Let us know if that is the case, and we will provide you with instructions on moving them.

Also, let us know if you want to move them to where they are accessible to everyong logging on your system, or just one account, and which Operating System you are using and version of Internet Explorer.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

How about Local Disk > Documents and Settings > (Your Name) file folder > Favorites. Gone from there too?


BTW- You can make back-ups of your Favorites by following the path I mentioned, select the Favorites and copy them to where you want.


----------



## cwc000 (Jul 9, 2001)

Thanks for all the help Randy, Davey and Jnibori. I have Windows
2000 on one laptop and WNXP on a new laptop. I have SBC
Home Portal with a PC card for both laptops so I can e-mail to
each laptop anything I want to save on both. At first my old laptop appeared to receive e-mails addressed to new laptop
with a new e-mail address. This only lasted a day or so...did
nothing to correct. All of a sudden Favorites disappeared on one
laptop but was still on the old laptop when I dlicked favorites
on the Start menu. The next morning my own list of favorites
were not on either laptop just the Microsoft or Windows(?)
Favorites (Media folder, Real Player etc.) I have searched
the hard drive and several Favorites showed up but when clicked
I couldn't find the right list. A real mystery, called Toshiba and
the tech couldn't help and seemed to think it was gone for good.
Thanks again for your help and suggestions. From now on I am
going to keep current copies!!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

cwc000
Sorry we could not be of more help in locating and salvaging the Favorites you lost. It is a good suggestion you were given to backup the new listings you will be creating and stow them somewhere else for safe keeping but the mystery still remains about what happened in the first place!

Take Care 

Dave


----------

